# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thăm mộ Ông Ích Khiêm - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Lăng mộ danh nhân Ông Ích Khiêm hiện toạ lạc tại nghĩa trang xã Hòa Thọ, huyện Hòa Vang, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng 10km về phía tây - nam. Ông Ích Khiêm, tự là Mục Chi, ông sinh ngày 21 tháng 12 năm Mậu Tý (1829) tại làng Phong Lệ, tổng Thanh Quýt, huyện Điện Bàn, tỉnh Quảng Nam, nay là làng Phong Lệ Bắc, xã Hòa Thọ, huyện Hòa Vang.


Ông thi đậu cử nhân năm Thiệu Trị thứ 7 (1847) và làm quan dưới triều vua Tự Đức. Nổi tiếng là người thông minh, chính trực, là một vị tướng khẳng khái và mưu lược, ông có công trong việc cầm quân bảo vệ Đà Nẵng khi thực dân Pháp nổ súng tấn công Đà Nẵng, xâm lược nước ta vào ngày 01/9/1858. Thời kỳ này ông ở dưới quyền chỉ huy của Nguyễn Tri Phương, ông đã lo củng cố các đồn trại như đồn Nhất ở đèo Hải Vân, đồn Liên Trì, Phong Lệ và đắp lũy từ Hải Châu đến Phước Ninh...

Ông Ích Khiêm mất ngày 19 tháng 7 năm 1884 tại Bình Thuận. Con trai ông là Ông Ích Thiện đã đưa thi hài ông về quê và mai táng tại làng Phong Lệ. Đến năm Bảo Đại thứ 13 (1938) thi hài ông được cải táng về Gò Mô hiện nay.

Ngôi mộ ông được xây theo hình bát giác, có chiều dài từ cổng vào là 13,8m, chiều rộng 6,1m, tường bao xung quanh mộ cao 0,72m. Nấm mộ có chiều dài 4,75m, rộng 3,5m, cao 0,35m. Phía trước mộ có nhà bia, bên trong đặt một tấm bia bằng đá cẩm thạch, cao 0,83m, rộng 0,54m được trang trí hình rồng, phụng và hoa lá. Nội dung bia ghi:

Hoàng Triều - Hiển tổ Binh bộ tả thị lang, tấn phong Kiên trung Nam linh mộ.
Bảo Đại thập tam niên, tứ nguyệt, kiết nhật.

Nghĩa là:

Triều Nguyễn - ông cha chức là Tả thị lang Binh bộ, tước là Kiên trung Nam.
Năm Bảo Đại thứ 13, tháng 4 ngày tốt.

Lăng mộ danh nhân Ông Ích Khiêm được Bộ Văn hóa - Thông tin công nhận là di tích quốc gia vào ngày 12/7/2001.

_Nguồn: danang_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sharing83

Mình chưa đi lăng này, nhưng Ông ích Khiêm thì đã quá nổi tiếng rồi.

----------

